# Morsi's angels



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

He explained that each team of 10 qualified officers in the special unit would be concerned with cases of sexual harassment as well as all other forms of violence against women, and provide psychological support to the victims of such violence.

Special female police unit to combat violence against women | Egypt Independent

a step forward? and is the hijab part of their uniform?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am already involved with a NGO that offers psychological support to victims of sexual abuse, violence, trauma .. 

I can tell the country that 10 qualified officers is a drop in the ocean, hundreds are needed ... but I suppose we can only be glad that the country now officially admits to this problem,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It says a special unit with each team of 10 officers. It doesn't say how many teams there will be in the unit. Let's hope there's more than the one to take the photo-op


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It says a special unit with each team of 10 officers. It doesn't say how many teams there will be in the unit. Let's hope there's more than the one to take the photo-op




ohh I am sure if it was more than one team they would also be in the picture


----------

